# Rhinestone Emergency!!



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

I have to finish of job of 20 shirts by Monday, and as I was pressing the transfers last night, they weren't working. I am not sure if it is my heat press (own the ? press) or the transfers. When I press the transfer, some stones start coming off the design or if I put too much pressure, the shirt begins to stick together (probably from the glue). What advice do you guys have? I am nervous because I have to have the job completed by Monday.


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

I own the Sunie 15 X15 press


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

How do I affix the stones that came off of the transfer tape?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

What temp are you using? What are you using for a cover sheet?
How long did you press for? What size stones are you using?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Everything will be ok 

#1. If your shirt is sticking together, you can prevent this by placing something between the front and back of the shirt. A simple piece of cardboard will work. People use several different items like heat resistant pillows, teflon sheets, pads, etc. but cardboard will work just fine. Thicker shirts usually do not need this. What type of shirts are you using?

#2. If the stones are lifting then the glue has not melted fully yet. You can fix this by increasing press time and/or temp. What do you have the press set at and for how long?

#3. The stones that came off will have to be placed back on the shirt. Sometimes you can place the transfer back down and other times things have stretched and shifted too much. You might have to get tweezers and place them back where they belong and press again. How many came off?

More info would help  What type of rhinestones are you using?

Brian


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds like not enough heat. If the stones are sticking but the shirt is sticking together, put a teflon sheet inside the shirt. I have to do that with some styles of shirts and others do not stick. Also post press with teflon.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> Sounds like not enough heat. If the stones are sticking but the shirt is sticking together, put a teflon sheet inside the shirt. I have to do that with some styles of shirts and others do not stick. Also post press with teflon.


Chuck, 22 more posts till you get that Black Shirt Avatar!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Didn't even know that. Thanks Brian.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

put a teflon sheet inside the shirt and press for longer. peel cold and repress.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Make sure you look at your stones before you press.sometimes you can spot a bad stone or 2 and pull them before you press.I have tried cardboard before with thin shirts.the glue went through the material and stuck to the cardboard pulling it apart left paper stuck on the inside.id suggest a sheet of teflon and next tine thicker shirts.if you are getting the glue through the front and to the back put your hand and seperate as soon as it comes off the press and before it cools and sets.sometimes after you press you might have a loose stone.don't be afraid to place a new stone down with tweezers and repress again.I know of people who have a cluase in their contracts for adding extra garments to thierorder to cover for mistakes ect.you might consider this.if the job is for 20 tell them there is a chance of errors beyond control and they should order 1% extra to cover these mishaps.so if they need 20 they should order 2 extra just incase.Eric


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Are your stones all the same size? If multiple size stones are used, then you have to do the smaller stones first and work up to the bigger ones.


----------



## RockRebel (Feb 15, 2008)

I always use a teflon between my shirts regardless of the thickness of the fabric. Always better to be safe than sorry.

It sounds like your heat press isn't at the right temperature. 350 degrees for 20 seconds works great for me.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I am curious if this was resolved. How did the rest of the job go?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The shirt sticking together is the glue transferring threw the shirt to the other side,, 

Like suggested above always put something inside the shirt to prevent this,,the glue can also be transferred right through the shirt and end up on the backside,, 

If you do not have any teflon sheets around ,a piece of parchment paper will help inside the shirt or garment or tote.

Peel cool or cold,, 

If you peel to fast you will break the seal of the stone and the glue that is on the stones,, which will mean that you will leave the glue spot on the shirt but the stone will remain on the Transfer tape when you peel.. If this happens you will have to replace each stone that has come off and repress.

I press at 385 for my korean stones for 20 sec

cool and peel

turn inside out and post press 5 sec

turn right side out and post press 5 sec

Hope all this info helps.


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

sorry everyone! After I posted, things started getting better. The stones pressed fine and the emergency was over. Thank you to you all for your great tips. I was able to finish and deliver the order in time :O) I think it might be my Sunie 15X15 heat press though. Recently I have tried to press other transfers, and stones come off. After reading your helpful advice, I have been resetting them with tweezers, but that is a pain. I am hoping the problem goes away soon, because I can't afford another heat press right now.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

That's the heat press I had first and I had the same problems with stones falling off! I thought I was doing something wrong! I haven't had any problems with the Sunie 16x24 press since I got it a few months ago. I hope you figure it all out!


----------

